# Good price for Co2???



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

I just called up a major welding supplier in my town and they wanted $66 for a 5lb bottle and $17 to fill it up. Does $84 dollars sound right for a filled 5 pound CO2 bottle?

I called two other welding places and they all told me to call the same place so I have no other prices to compare with. 

Thanks

EDIT: Someone told me the wrong price over the phone...it was really 68 dollars for a filled bottle.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a few dollars more than it is here but depending on your cost of living and market size that seems reasonable.


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Its a few dollars more than it is here but depending on your cost of living and market size that seems reasonable.


You are right. I live in New Jersey where everything is double the price. Few dollars doesn't seem that bad so I'll just purchase from them.

Thanks


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought a 5lb aluminum bottle for 70$ a couple years back. I pay $10 to refill it and I do that in Westchester, NY.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Aww I feel so low tech now, Im still using sugar and yeast so, I guess that's the equivalent to dial-up internet. Typically how long do these 5lb bottles last?


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

slidewaysL28E said:


> Aww I feel so low tech now, Im still using sugar and yeast so, I guess that's the equivalent to dial-up internet. Typically how long do these 5lb bottles last?


I was told that it will last me close to 20 months in my 15 gallon.


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

correction:

it was only 68 dollars for a filled bottle. they gave me the wrong price over the phone


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Has your stuff arrived yet? Marcus is usually good about shipping.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> Aww I feel so low tech now, Im still using sugar and yeast so, I guess that's the equivalent to dial-up internet.


:grin: I'm right there with ya. LOL


----------

